# Catfish or weird Sucker Fish?



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

What are those weird Catfish things? Maybe they are Sucker Fish? I want one for my tank, but it is a one gallon tank. Should I get a Snail or something else instead? I want my tank to be cleaner, for something to eat the food that the fish don't eat.


Thanks,
Tessa.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

you're probably thinking of a plecostomous (pleco) or an otto maybe. A pleco would not work in you're tank at all...they can get to 14+ inches in length. I would not put an otto in there either. I'm assuming this is the same tank that the balloon molly and danios are in? if so, it is too small for these fish...the only thing i would really put in there is a betta...
by the way, welcome to fishforums.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

Does that mean my fish are going to die? It's too small for them?

Thanks for the welcome!
Thanks,
Tessa.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Most likely they will from stress. If you are lucky and they do not die in the near future, their life will be shortened as they cannot grow to their full size while their organs will. I would advise you to get a 10 gal tank for the fish you have and buy a beta for the 1 gal or keep it as a hospital tank in case you have to isolate a fish some time. IMO a one gallon should not even be sold in any petstores.


----------

